# River Layout



## Klainette (Apr 30, 2013)

Since there's pretty much going to be a lull in exciting information until release (or at least until BitBlock puts out some english videos) so I figured it wouldn't hurt starting a bit of an inane topic ;^.^

I came across this picture on ACC, but I don't have the actual source, I apologize. It seems to have all, or almost all, of the possible river layouts.




What layouts do you like? Which ones would you reset if you got?


Spoiler: large image file. Open in a new tab


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 30, 2013)

Bottom right group, A2 is my favourite.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 30, 2013)

What's with the red X's?


But 4th box, the bottom left one, I like all the river layouts from row 1-4


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 30, 2013)

Second box, A1. In past games I liked when you have an island in your town, so two rivers. I don't see it now..


----------



## PapaNer (Apr 30, 2013)

I see no little islands.  dreams:crushed.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 30, 2013)

Little split rivers and islands are not available anymore since you start with only 1 bridge now


----------



## tigereyes86 (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't mind, but I wouldn't want the river to cut off and leave a teeny strip of land somewhere, that's a bit useless to me so a river somewhere in the middle would be good.  But I'm not resetting so I have to pick wisely.


----------



## Fjoora (Apr 30, 2013)

I love you..



Klainette said:


> Since there's pretty much going to be a lull in exciting information until release (or at least until BitBlock puts out some english videos) so I figured it wouldn't hurt starting a bit of an inane topic ;^.^
> 
> I came across this picture on ACC, but I don't have the actual source, I apologize. It seems to have all, or almost all, of the possible river layouts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazel (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh no! I really wanted a little island  

Theres so many I'd hate to have but I think my favourite would be either the first picture, B3 or the third picture B4


----------



## Loreley (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I like C4, D2, D3 and E3 from the bottom left group best. Similiar layouts from the bottom middle group would also be okay.


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 30, 2013)

I like A1 and D6. Lots of space in them.


----------



## Anna (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice! I'm gonna have to take time looking over this too see which ones I like!

I cut out all the maps which Major Joshy showed when picking his town, before I knew this guide existed so I could see some of the layouts because the map is a big thing for me 


Spoiler











His map is the first one, I like either that one or the bottom one


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 30, 2013)

This is my favourite of all the things. Ever.

Though I already knew which rivers I wanted through browsing the internet for hours. xP I want A(1, 2 or 3) and D6 (both from 1st column) for my 2 towns, and one to be East facing and the other to be West. 

Though I'll still be fussy with where Re-tail, Town hall and the tree are. Hopefully seeing 4 maps at a time will get me atleast one map I want on release day.


----------



## the_bria (Apr 30, 2013)

PapaNer said:


> I see no little islands.  dreams:crushed.


exactly what i was thinking.

i don't like any of these layouts


----------



## Maya (Apr 30, 2013)

I like the C1's (both).

My requirements are:
1. river mouth on the south
2. tiniest possible bit of beach (with no ramps, so I can reach it just by swimming - my private beach LOL)
3. river dividing town in two almost equal parts

Also, I'd be very upset if town tree is too far from the center  I consider it the heart of the town, so... 

Yes, I know I'm picky  I think I'll be resetting for the entire day XD


----------



## Bambi (Apr 30, 2013)

As straight across as possible for me


----------



## ClosetBoo (Apr 30, 2013)

I like number 3 on the c row of box 5 its perfectly straight with only one curve.


----------



## AL64 (Apr 30, 2013)

I really want it to be complex, no matter what. Even if it leave a small area, then it may be something special, or my mansion. I would totally hate to have a horizontal one. I never reset in AC and take the town I'm given. 
Since we can see them this time I'll be a bit picky. I will still consider the place of shops and things when choosing so the river is another detail. 

Anyway, nice thread, I was wondering a lot about the river and how it could be. This picture was welcome.


----------



## Viriel (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't really understand, do the ones with red cross on dem have been cut off from the game ?
And what's the meaning of the japanese signs and numbers ?


----------



## Klainette (Apr 30, 2013)

Viriel said:


> I don't really understand, do the ones with red cross on dem have been cut off from the game ?
> And what's the meaning of the japanese signs and numbers ?



i'm not really sure, I'm thinking the x'd out ones are impossible to have because either they're too complicated or are duplicates? 

I'll add in my two cents, anyway. Personally I'd like a river that's simple and unobtrusive, since I really don't use it too much and it doesn't need to take up more space than necessary. I really like 6D on the bottom-middle map because only a little part of the beach is split up, and it hardly has any turns. I'll probably reset a lot for one similar to that.


----------



## SFFRulesOK (Apr 30, 2013)

This is really cool! I'll have to see once I get in game, because with just the river layout it's hard to see how the other buildings fit into the town. I like the picture Anna posted - my favorite layout there is no. 2. Basically as long as there's no wierd strips of land where nothing can fit and are inconvenient to get to, and no private beach, I will be happy.

Hmm, maybe #6 B-3 or #2 B-3 & B-5.


----------



## Craftyott (Apr 30, 2013)

I would like my river to run from west to east (left to right) and maybe a turn to the south (bottom) only because that's the way the river flows on my WW and CF towns. I would also like the least number of twists and turns, just because I want more land space. I also do not want a small strip of land that can't be used. I need to write this down so I don't forget when I start the game -- I may be too excited and wind up picking anything without thinking just to get started...


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 30, 2013)

I want Graph 5 B-5


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 30, 2013)

I like pretty much all of the ones in the last box, though the only ones I hate are the first two rows of box 4.


----------



## Batsu (Apr 30, 2013)

This is neat! I like #5 B-5 and #6 B-4.


----------



## Joey (Apr 30, 2013)

The ones I don't want at all are the really straight ones across the map and really simple ones with out any curves.


----------



## nikkie23 (Apr 30, 2013)

Bottom right, B3 or C3 would be perfect for me.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought towns were purely random generated. If I had to choose it would be bottom left C-3


----------



## Jinglefruit (Apr 30, 2013)

Viriel said:


> I don't really understand, do the ones with red cross on dem have been cut off from the game ?
> And what's the meaning of the japanese signs and numbers ?



They are impossible as the Town Hall, Re-tail and the town tree have their placement determined by river-less acres. The X'd out ones don't have 3 acres without the river running through them. (And they cannot be in acres with the cliff/beach) 
Not really sure why they were included seeing as they aren't able to be gotten.


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 30, 2013)

I like most of the ones on the left. I don't want a plain river, with straight angles or going just like this -----.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 30, 2013)

I really don't care what my river looks like as long as it isn't too twisty and take up too much space. I kind of like the rives that bend south and create a downward facing waterfall though.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 30, 2013)

i like the ones in the upper right picture. the little sliver of land that would have the cliff down into the ocean that would be right by the waterfall would be really cool, you could make it a cool little secluded area wih a streetlamp and bench or something


----------



## LaughingDingo (Apr 30, 2013)

Hm. Technically, there are only 3 different graphs since the bottom three are just the top three mirrored. Kinda disappointed in that.

I think I want my river to turn south into a waterfall off the southern cliff.


----------



## CHR:)S (Apr 30, 2013)

i dont rlly like any of them D: !!!


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 30, 2013)

Im more focused on the layout of the buildings.


----------



## Kaeliae (Apr 30, 2013)

This is great! It's interesting to see the different layouts.  I care more about the placement of the thrift shop to the docks and making sure beach access points look good.

That being said, from looking at the maps, I do not want a map that starts or ends at the very top of the map -- definitely want it a bit more centered.


----------



## TomoEGoto (Apr 30, 2013)

It's so nice to be able to pick the map this time around!
Of course when I played the previous games I stuck with the town I was given which was a pain.
Although, with this new option, I'm not sure where to begin with my town...
I kinda wish the river designs were a bit more... hm... intricate. Like little parts of it sprouting around the town, pooling into an area with lily pads like the first one.

Hm, I'm not quite sure~
As long as I am able to choose the map, I should be able to get my bearings.


----------



## Pokeking (Apr 30, 2013)

I like A6 in the top right group. I am looking for at least one peninsula so I can put a community project there or more likely a house.


----------



## JLou (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll have to study these and see what I like most.  Like others, I will miss the layout with the island -- that's what I have in my Wild World town and I love it.


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2013)

TBT stealin threads off ACC, originality at it's finest 


Still haven't decided on a map yet, I'll just decide when I get the game via reset, much easier IMO


----------



## K.K. Guitar (May 1, 2013)

Bottom left, D6 seems very interesting to me. I won't reset for anything tough, i will accept my town layout as it is. (Most likely ;P)


----------



## ThatACfan (May 1, 2013)

I can't really decide but I know more then likely I wont reset unless I hate it with all my guts.


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 1, 2013)

These template only shows what acres the river flows through, can there be variants of the same river? Hmm, is the "Lake" position random?

Personally, I'm not too concerned about my river layout, the thing I care about the most is the position of my town tree, I would like it to be centralized directly south of the Main Street entrance.


----------



## Jinglefruit (May 1, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> These template only shows what acres the river flows through, can there be variants of the same river? Hmm, is the "Lake" position random?
> 
> Personally, I'm not too concerned about my river layout, the thing I care about the most is the position of my town tree, I would like it to be centralized directly south of the Main Street entrance.



The Lake can be in any without a waterfall, placed randomly. 

There are usually little kinks (in/out 1 or 2 pattern spaces in the middle of an acre) in the river, but they always enter/exit an acre in the same place. Quick google of WW river On top of the little variations they can be perfectly straight or alternate across the acre. 

The variations are random for each acre. This just shows all the possibilities in rough form without kinks.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 1, 2013)

The top left and middle, any of the first two rows. I want that litle bit of beach on the left to be a private beach too.


----------



## Cardbored (May 1, 2013)

Is anyone else wanting a certain map to get the shopping mall the way they want? (The museum is on the left if you have a beach on the right, that kind of stuff)


----------



## Juicebox (May 1, 2013)

The thing that I really want is one of the little pieces of beach that's cut off from the rest of the shore, and you need a marine suit to get to. Decorating that can be really fun for things like the Dream Suite.


----------



## runekey (May 1, 2013)

Ahhh, too many decisions! 

I hope an English guide on this will get pumped out now that people are getting english copies


----------



## PapaNer (May 1, 2013)

runekey said:


> Ahhh, too many decisions!
> 
> I hope an English guide on this will get pumped out now that people are getting english copies



I share this wish, but I don't think its gonna happen.


----------



## Chameleonsoup (May 1, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> Is anyone else wanting a certain map to get the shopping mall the way they want? (The museum is on the left if you have a beach on the right, that kind of stuff)



Thats why I want a right beach. I'm not sure if it's because I've watched too many gameplay videos and so that's what I'm used to seeing but it just looks weird to me when the beach is on the left. 
If I get the river shape I want (like I said above) but reversed then I'd probably take it and have a look at it in the flesh. 
I'm pretty much resigned to the fact that I'll be spending most of release day resetting anyway!


----------



## Cardbored (May 1, 2013)

You won't have to reset unless its for the building placement since Rover shows you several maps of your town before you get to it o3o


----------



## ThatACfan (May 1, 2013)

I'm disappointed that it cant doesn't split 2 ways like in Wild World.


----------



## keybug55 (May 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried to swim up the mini waterfall?


----------



## Kaijudomage (May 2, 2013)

keybug55 said:


> Has anyone tried to swim up the mini waterfall?



I don't think you can, you would need HM05.


----------



## LaughingDingo (May 2, 2013)

Kaijudomage said:


> I don't think you can, you would need HM05.



Zing.


----------

